# Haircuts--Before/After



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

I have no idea if there is another thread like this, becuase I am new, but I thought it would be cute to see your dog's (or dogs') before and after haircut photos. 
When Amber got her first haircut, it was at PetSmart, I literally almost fell down laughing. Seriously. Anyway, here's mine.

BEFORE:

























*more*


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

AFTER:
(at petsmart)
























(in the car--who knew she was gray/black underneath??)


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

aww Amber's so pretty =]

All I have is a few when pepper was a baby, we started to get her used to going to the groomer soon after.


Before



















After



















This was her first cut, but now I don't let them shave her cheeks down all the way cause she looks funny =P


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Shadow...

BEFORE:








^his ear was yucky from medicine, he had had an ear infection.
















AFTER:








^you can tell he wasn't very thrilled, lol


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

This is the worst haircut I have ever seen:
Before (very shaggy and in need of a cut BAD):









After:









We have since changed groomers and have finally found a haircut we are happy with. LOL I guess (for me, anyway) it just takes time to figure out how to explain exactly what you want. At least it's hair and it grows!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Hehe Charlie you made me literally LOL..

Teddie with long-ish hair. It got to 7 inches before he went in for his first hair cut.









After his cut.









Then it grew out and got long again









So he went in for yet another drastic hair cut..came out kinda cut.









He's much cuter now that it's grown out a bit though.


----------



## DogLover15 (Aug 12, 2008)

Petsmart and other groomers have interesting haircutting ways. Still your dogs look cute.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

It is so hard to get used to your dog with a cut after they havent had one in a while.

This is Marley before having any grooming at all









This is him after h is first grooming session with Petcetera (never again)









This is Marley after his second grooming session with another lady (his undercoat was really matted so she had to do it to him, poor baby. He was mad at me, let me tell you.)









And this is how he looks a couple weeks after being groomed regularly. Just the look I love.









Sorry for posting so many, he has had so many different styles.


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Aw everyone's dogs are so cute! I love the mini schnauzers, too. My friend has an eight week old.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

before









during all wet 










after









not a huge difference, cause i do him fairly often


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Awww they all look pretty cute! 

I forgot to post the first time Amber girl, Amber actually looks pretty good except for the fluffy tail! 

I love Marley and Buddy's haircuts! 

And Ted, what can I say, he's such a handsome devil!!


----------

